# Mexico Reviews for September 2006



## KristinB (Sep 18, 2006)

*Updated*

Pueblo Bonito Resort at Sunset Beach
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Name Withheld

Marina El Cid Hotel & Yacht Club
Mazatlan
Review by: Sam Young

Melia Vacation Club at Gran Melia Cancun
Cancun
Review by: Monica Baker


----------

